# My BIL 562 XP



## DexterDay (Apr 21, 2012)

Well... I bought my MS 460 about 2 weeks ago.. I was gonna go with the Husqvarna 372 XP, but my BIL was also looking at one. He owns a Cabin in Pa (lives here in Oh). Beautiful place.

I bought my Stihl so we both didnt have the same saw (among about 4 other reasons  ), thinking he was getting the 372. Well. He got the 562 XP today. What a beautiful looking saw.   

Revs quick and sounds beautiful. Waiting till they are both broke in before we do a side by side comparison of his 562 and my 460. !! Its only fair.........

Here are a couple pics.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 21, 2012)

I was just looking at the husky at our local dealer, nice looking saw. You should kick some arse.

zap


----------



## bogydave (Apr 21, 2012)

2 sweet looking, big money saws .
Many years of serious cutting there.
I admit, the 562xp looks nicer, but the 460 should out cut it, more hp & 2 lbs heavier.


----------



## fox9988 (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't let your wife see it on her nice countertop


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 21, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> Don't let your wife see it on her nice countertop


She was washing dishes while my Son was watching TV (can see his arm in the middle pic). We have a couple kids. Our 11 month old makes enough scratches amd gouges on that table, for the 4 of us.  

She doesn't like my addictions! !! But they could be a much worse addiction. So a stove here and saw there. She wont Bi#¢π about. 

She probably didn't want it there. But she bit here tongue. Plus. Its here Brother.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 22, 2012)

bogydave said:


> 2 sweet looking, big money saws .
> Many years of serious cutting there.
> *I admit, the 562xp looks nicer*, but the 460 should out cut it, more hp & 2 lbs heavier.


 
It definitely looks more modern, like the saw Darth Vader might use if he was cutting firewood for the death star.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 22, 2012)

Put a dual port cover on that 460 retune it, and your BIL won't know why your sitting on the tailgate of the truck drinking a cold one while it takes him 5 more minutes to cut his share.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 22, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> Put a dual port cover on that 460 retune it, and your BIL won't know why your sitting on the tailgate of the truck drinking a cold one while it takes him 5 more minutes to cut his share.


 
No modifications needed for that. . .


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 22, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> Put a dual port cover on that 460 retune it, and your BIL won't know why your sitting on the tailgate of the truck drinking a cold one while it takes him 5 more minutes to cut his share.


If you look really close at the pic of the 460. You will see the added deflector and spark arrestor (shiny screw can be seen too). I did that last week. Along with adding the bigger Dogs. Makes it look Beefy... !! 

It may not be a fair race. But that saw (562) ain't no joke for a 60 cc saw. For the wood lot he will be cutting on in Pa. That saw will be more than enough.  As Bigg Redd said, it does look modern and sleek. Definitely a new generation of Saw. 

Updates to come when it gets broken in.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 22, 2012)

Naaw....I still like the looks of the Stihls...........but the air filtration is where the XP will kick ass.  The Stihl will win the cutting race IMHO, but air filtration is one thing that Husky has on the Stihl.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 22, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Naaw....I still like the looks of the Stihls...........but the air filtration is where the XP will kick ass.  The Stihl will win the cutting race IMHO, but air filtration is one thing that Husky has on the Stihl.


That is why I looked Long and Hard at getting the 441. It has newer centrifugal technology for the air filtration. I see Stihl switching over all there models, as they update them. It only makes sense.

There os a video of a Stihl (440/460?) and a Husqvarna (372 XP) running side by side WOT and a guy dumping saw dust/wood shavings on the intakes and covering the saws. At the end, they remove the filters and show the plugged up Stihl filter and the clean and Pristine Husq filter. 

For the everyday user though. . . They wont be dumping loads of Saw dust on the Powerhead. So it doesn't really matter.. (to much anyways)


----------



## ScotO (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah I saw that vid, and I have a local Husky dealer who saw that demostrated at his shop several years ago.  Pretty much self explanitory.  It is inevitible that Stihl will come out with that technology someday, but I would stay away from first-gen models with any new technology.   Because as the technology becomes more and more refined over the course of several years, the first-gen models will be obsolteted.  I guess you could say that first-gen models are the 'test dummies' IMHO.  I think you definately bought the right saw and it will last you many years to come if you take care of it.


----------



## MarkinNC (Apr 22, 2012)

All those saws should provide years of heavy service with a smile.  You guys have great taste!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 22, 2012)

Sexy lookin' 562XP is still gonna get it's ass handed to it in a barfight with the MS460.  460 is just plain meaner!  Regarding the filtration, most here keep their saws too clean for the chip build-up to become a factor.  Maybe the milling guys see a clogged filter but I've never clogged one up cross-cutting.  I smile when someone who is a die-hard husky fan (because of the air filtration among other things) drops me a saw that has me scraping 1" of oily chips out from under the covers.  Damn air filter is clean tho.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 23, 2012)

Won't the 562 still be cutting while your refilling the 460?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2012)

We ran them through some Silver Maple Rounds yesterday and cut some Cookies for my Wifes work.. 

Its definitely no slouch. Its weight is the 1st noticeable difference. Having a 20" bar helped a lot too...

I love my 460. My BIL had a grin when he ran my Saw. But I wouldn't mind having a 562. For the Price, Power, and Weight .. Its gonna be one of the better Firewood saws out there. (For those that only want one saw to do it all, its a dandy). 

I dont mind the added weight or fuel economy (loss), to my 460. It screams when throttle is applied and slams the Dogs into the wood. Almost bouncing into the wood... Crazy Fast.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 23, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Won't the 562 still be cutting while your refilling the 460?



It will, mostly because of the advanced aerodynamics. And it's trying to catch up.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 23, 2012)

That 562 does look Hot!


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 23, 2012)

Based purely on dealer support, my next saw will be a Husky. I wish I could justify dumping my ms270 and buy the 346xp I was fondling the other day. I just don't use the smaller saw that much. I really like the way my Dolmars run and feel.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 23, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Won't the 562 still be cutting while your refilling the 460?


 

Maybe but 59cc saw I could rally take my time refilling!


----------



## Nixon (Apr 23, 2012)

There's no way a 60 cc saw is going to challenge a 70+ cc saw .  I don't own a 460 , I have a distant and smaller cousin ,the 044 . Even that saw has a bit more grunt . But the 562 is very smooth ,and has a lot of power given its size and weight . 
If I was looking for a firewood / occasional limbing saw ,the 562 would be it . Or, maybe an Ms 362 If I was hard over on Stihl .


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope a 562 shows at the GTG. Would love to see it run.


----------



## Nixon (Apr 23, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I hope a 562 shows at the GTG. Would love to see it run.


Where and when is the GTG ?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2012)

Need to talk to my BIL some... But I would love to come..


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 23, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Won't the 562 still be cutting while your refilling the 460?


 
Yeah, but the 460 left a whole lot more "droppings" (rounds) laying around.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 24, 2012)

Nixon said:


> Where and when is the GTG ?


June 2nd in Amanda, OH. Thread going on here, Arboristsite, Chainsawrepair, and a couple race saw sites. PM me for RSVP and addy to the event. About 35mi south of Columbus.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 24, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> June 2nd in Amanda, OH. Thread going on here, Arboristsite, Chainsawrepair, and a couple race saw sites. PM me for RSVP and addy to the event. About 35mi south of Columbus.



Is this the thread? https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/may-central-ohio-gtg.82302/ Don't have a date in it.


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 24, 2012)

You Stihl lovin bunch of....... why not be fair and compare your beloved 460 to a saw that is at least close in displacement like the 576.  The 576 is 3 cc's smaller and .4 hp less but I bet your 460 would be left panting like a dog on a hot summers day!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 24, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> You Stihl lovin bunch of....... why not be fair and compare your beloved 460 to a saw that is at least close in displacement like the 576. The 576 is 3 cc's smaller and .4 hp less but I bet your 460 would be left panting like a dog on a hot summers day!


 
Something doesn't add up there.  Rounds per gallon should be better on the 576 tho.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 24, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Is this the thread? https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/may-central-ohio-gtg.82302/ Don't have a date in it.


Your right. I've been updating on the other sites. Anyone wishing to attend can PM with details and location.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> You Stihl lovin bunch of....... why not be fair and compare your beloved 460 to a saw that is at least close in displacement like the 576. The 576 is 3 cc's smaller and .4 hp less but I bet your 460 would be left panting like a dog on a hot summers day!


 

Well because thats another thread. Nothing against husky at all, heck I really wanted a 372 just didnt fall into place for me. But given this threade the 460 would be the clear winner!


----------

